# Check my 98 Maxima



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

hook up with this site and tell me what you think
Jake's Nissan


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm..there are parts listed, but i dont see them on the car?

also, did you get this "nismo chip" off ebay?


----------



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> hmm..there are parts listed, but i dont see them on the car?
> 
> also, did you get this "nismo chip" off ebay?


Its not a Nismo chip...when I listed it it got mixed some how. I am changing it so you can be happy now..thanks :cheers:


----------



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> hmm..there are parts listed, but i dont see them on the car?
> 
> also, did you get this "nismo chip" off ebay?


Also my intake comes in today, i got the chip from a local parts store. Its a GEM. preciate it :fluffpol:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice maxima ! keep up the good work.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good dude, 4th gens are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

nice, but why did write that its a 3.5 liter on the cardomain site. its a vq30de which was around from 95-99 on the max, the vq35de is the "evolution" of the vq30de and has been out since 2000


----------



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for writeing that...nowhere on the engine or in my manual or ANYWHERE i looked could tell me what liter my engine was....im not fully up on the Nissan engine progression. I used to be a Honda enthusiest untill I realized they SUCK. So I appreciate the info and it will be changed immediately! :cheers: Jkick86 :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yea man, that engine has sooo much potential and still be an everyday smooth daily driver. its really an incredible engine :thumbup:


----------

